
Ask HN: Which Mobile Phone are you using and what was the reason for buying it? - Crazyontap
I&#x27;ve been using a Lenovo P2 for sometime now and my reason for buying it was the monster battery. Seriously this phone can last for 3 days without charge.<p>So what do you guys use? What is your criteria when buying a new phone?
======
ktpsns
Xioami Pocophone F1 due to SD Card support, headphone jack and the top
hardware for only 300€ (in Germany). Will put a custom ROM on it anyway.

Really, I had a Nexus 5 with LineageOS before, and the nonextendable storage
was an everyday blocker. I now have almost half a terabyte of storage in my
pocket.

------
pwg
Moto E4

#1 reason - user removable battery

#2 reason - has an SD card slot

#3 reason - has a physical headphone jack

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I want a removable battery in my next phone.

------
auslegung
iPhone SE. I like the smaller form factor, and I buy Apple because they do a
little better at privacy and security while doing way better at 1) integrating
with my other Apple products, 2) looking good, and 3) lasting longer.

